# DLan Verbindung bricht ständig ab



## xT1MMY (18. Juli 2012)

*DLan Verbindung bricht ständig ab*

Wie schon am Titel zu erkennen, geht es hier darum das mein DLan ständig zusammen bricht ca. alle fünf Minuten. Sobald ich dann den Adapter der am Netzwerk hängt aus der Steckdose ziehe und wieder einstecke funktioniert das ganze wieder. Ist nun der Adapter defekt oder liegt es eventuell an der Netzwerk Verbindung? Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter und es nervt tierisch.

Brauche schnelle Hilfe

MfG xT1MMY


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: DLan Verbindung bricht ständig ab*

bin kein d-lan experte das mal vorweg.

die müssen im gleichen stromkreis seinund auf der selben phase liegen vermute das letzteres ein problem darstellt oder die nciht richtig kalibriert wurden. habe in einem anderen thread gelsen das man schnell hintereinander an beiden einen knopf drücken müsste damit die zusammenarbeiten.

nun ist erstmal die frage wie ist das mit den stromkreisen geregelt und unterscheidet sich die phase eventuell. letzteres soll wohl von einem elektriker schnell festzustellen und auch schnell zu ändern sein. nur wie oben schon erwähnt das nciht meine baustelle und ich vermute es wir dsich ncoh wer melden

wleche d-lan adapter hasst genau?


----------



## ConCAD (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: DLan Verbindung bricht ständig ab*

Betreibst du die D-Lan-Adapter in einer Mehrfachsteckdose? Das kann auch ein Grund für die schwache Signalqualität sein. Der Adapter sollte immer direkt in der Wandsteckdose sein.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: DLan Verbindung bricht ständig ab*

Und wenn es in der Wand steckt sollte neben  dran in der Dose nicht gerade irgendwas großes eingesteckt sein.
Also einfach die Dose suchen, die schön frei irgendwo im Raum ist. Selbes gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Adapter.


----------

